# To Use or Not Use Audyssey



## Bulldog4791 (Dec 7, 2012)

I specifically purchased an Onkyo TX-NR709 so that I could take advantage of the Audyssey MultiEQ. After reviewing my speaker manual for my Def Tech BP-8060ST's which does not have much detailed information, the manual says:"*VERY IMPORTANT - Do not use your receivers auto setup functions as they are often ineffective in setting up and adjusting speakers with built in powered subwoofers.* Use the manual setup speaker function in your receiver to set speaker configuration, speaker distance, and channel balance."

It also indicates preference to only connect the speakers with the speaker output from the receiver and not connect the LFE. It also says the speaker setup should be: Speaker - "large" and Sub - "No"

I don't know what to do? onder:


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

I think you would be fine to use audyssey with those speakers, mostly because audyssey should recognize that your speakers are capable of lower frequencies and set them to large anyways....

On second thought, I might suggest trying it both ways with audyssey and without and see what you like??

but don't be scared to try audyssey, it won't break your speakers.

hope that helps,


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Bulldog4791 said:


> I specifically purchased an Onkyo TX-NR709 so that I could take advantage of the Audyssey MultiEQ. After reviewing my speaker manual for my Def Tech BP-8060ST's which does not have much detailed information, the manual says:"*VERY IMPORTANT - Do not use your receivers auto setup functions as they are often ineffective in setting up and adjusting speakers with built in powered subwoofers.* Use the manual setup speaker function in your receiver to set speaker configuration, speaker distance, and channel balance."
> 
> It also indicates preference to only connect the speakers with the speaker output from the receiver and not connect the LFE. It also says the speaker setup should be: Speaker - "large" and Sub - "No"
> 
> I don't know what to do? onder:


They are right and wrong. Make the connections as they suggest but run Audyssey anyway. Then you can compare the results by turning Audyssey correction on or off.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

If you have the equipment then run REW and see what changes have been applied. This will verify your listening results as well.
(Make your listening notes before running REW so you don't get any bias)


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> They are right and wrong. Make the connections as they suggest but run Audyssey anyway. Then you can compare the results by turning Audyssey correction on or off.


Exactly. While I personally tend to steer away from speakers purporting to have "powered subwoofers" as seldom is the optimal place for a loudspeaker the same as for a subwoofer. They certainly are mighty tempting and Def Tech does make a quality speaker however.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Exactly. While I personally tend to steer away from speakers purporting to have "powered subwoofers" as seldom is the optimal place for a loudspeaker the same as for a subwoofer. They certainly are mighty tempting and Def Tech does make a quality speaker however.





Kal Rubinson said:


> They are right and wrong. Make the connections as they suggest but run Audyssey anyway. Then you can compare the results by turning Audyssey correction on or off.


Agreed, if anything use Audyssey as a starting point and build from it using some acoustic treatments. I always thought that Audyssey did just find with my BP7002s.


----------

